# The Nation of Islam



## CWCchange (Jul 17, 2016)

Poor Choices said:


> 4chins found the ebook the alleged shooter wrote and apparently it's all about melanin power and we wuz kangz shit
> 
> http://upload.epubconverter.com/file-system/epub-converter/upload/output/2016-07-17/f696f965-dc98-4a90-8e94-339b12afd096/B019PUAMQ2_EBOK copy.pdf
> 
> haven't read it but thought some kiwis might want to browse for giggles


It doesn't work for me, but if it's legit I can imagine BLM is going to paint this dindu as a scholar.



Jon-Kacho said:


> http://www.realclearpolitics.com/vi...m_member_dont_affiliate_me_with_anything.html
> 
> He was.


To be fair, the Nation of Islam is not Islamic. It's core values are about a UFO built by early-Showa Era Japan, which will destroy whitey if they don't pay reparations for slavery, despite common knowledge Muslims invented the black slave trade. Since then, they've basically realigned themselves with the Church of Scientology, another reputable cult.


----------



## DZ 305 (Jul 17, 2016)

CWCchange said:


> It doesn't work for me, but if it's legit I can imagine BLM is going to paint this dindu as a scholar.
> 
> 
> To be fair, the Nation of Islam is not Islamic. It's core values revolve around a UFO built by the Empire of Japan in the early-Showa era, which will destroy whitey if they don't pay reparations for slavery, despite common knowledge Muslims invented the black slave trade. Since then, they've basically re-aligned themselves with the Church of Scientology, another reputable cult.


I thought you were being sarcastic...but yeah
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beliefs_and_theology_of_the_Nation_of_Islam#The_Mother_Plane


----------



## Jaimas (Jul 18, 2016)

CWCchange said:


> To be fair, the Nation of Islam is not Islamic. It's core values are about a UFO built by early-Showa Era Japan, which will destroy whitey if they don't pay reparations for slavery, despite common knowledge Muslims invented the black slave trade. Since then, they've basically realigned themselves with the Church of Scientology, another reputable cult.



This is not an joke, nor is it an exaggeration.

_This is 100% factual_. CWCchange is being serious as cancer on this one.


----------



## CWCchange (Jul 18, 2016)

^I'm always serious, usually, sometimes, not really.

Here's an old-ass Rush Limbaugh call from the early 90s summarizing NOI and its followers, unabridged:


----------



## Sheikh_Speare (Jul 18, 2016)

CWCchange said:


> ^I'm always serious, usually, sometimes, not really.
> 
> Here's an old-ass Rush Limbaugh call from the early 90s summarizing NOI and its followers, unabridged:



When I was in high school I read an NOI book given to me by a black friend who had relatives in the Nation. Everything they believe is hilarious:


Black people have been around for 66 trillion years, beginning when the first black man, called "the Originator", created himself and the universe.
The universe is ruled by a council of black men called "the 24 Scientists" who fly around space in UFOs. They control the weather with machines.
White people (actually, all non-black races, but whites were the goal) were created by a black mad scientist named Yakub through many generations of breeding experiments on an island named Pelan. His intent was to create a 100% evil race, and after many generations he finally succeeeded when the first white child was born. After whites caused trouble, they were exiled to live in caves, hence NOI referring to white people as cavemen.
The "prophets" spoken of in religious scriptures are actually people who were contacted by the 24 Scientists, taken up in their UFOs, and given advanced knowledge by them. Later generations termed the 24 Scientists "angels", and called their chief "God." One of the prime tenants of the NOI is that the supernatural, the afterlife, etc. do not exist, and there is no "spook god." Instead, all of these ideas are misinterpretations of interactions with the 24 Scientists and their advanced technology.
Moses tried to kill off white people with TNT given to him by the Scientists, but failed.
Black people live on the moon and Mars.
Pigs were created on the island of Pelan too, by Yakub breeding together cats, rats, and dogs.


----------



## Male Idiot (Jul 18, 2016)

Sheikh_Speare said:


> When I was in high school I read an NOI book given to me by a black friend who had relatives in the Nation. Everything they believe is hilarious:
> 
> 
> Black people have been around for 66 trillion years, beginning when the first black man, called "the Originator", created himself and the universe.
> ...



So there are people who believe that. These people must be so dumb, Chris chan compared to them is a genius. I need a drink.


----------



## NQ 952 (Jul 18, 2016)

So what you're saying is that Scientology is the white washed version of Nation of Islam


----------



## Sheikh_Speare (Jul 18, 2016)

Male Idiot said:


> So there are people who believe that. These people must be so dumb, Chris chan compared to them is a genius. I need a drink.



This is pretty typical for cults. UFOs, pseudoscience, racial nigotry, etc.



LordKaT said:


> So what you're saying is that Scientology is the white washed version of Nation of Islam



Yes.


----------



## Jaimas (Jul 18, 2016)

Sheikh_Speare said:


> When I was in high school I read an NOI book given to me by a black friend who had relatives in the Nation. Everything they believe is hilarious:
> 
> 
> Black people have been around for 66 trillion years, beginning when the first black man, called "the Originator", created himself and the universe.
> ...



You know you've found a winner of a belief structure when the Anchuent Prophecy seems less fucking retarded.


----------



## Cosmos (Jul 18, 2016)

Sheikh_Speare said:


> Moses tried to kill off white people with TNT given to him by the Scientists, but failed.



From Wikipedia:


> The new race traveled to Mecca where they caused so much trouble they were exiled to "West Asia (Europe), and stripped of everything but the language....Once there, they were roped in, to keep them out of Paradise....The soldiers patrolled the border armed with swords, to prevent the devils from crossing." For many centuries they lived a barbaric life, surviving naked in caves and eating raw meat, but eventually they were drawn out of the caves by Moses who "taught them to wear clothes". Moses tried to civilize them, but eventually gave up and blew up 300 of the most troublesome of them with dynamite.



Holy shit. Do we have a Nation of Islam thread yet? Elijah Muhammad, the most prominent Nation of Islam leader, legit seems like he had about 12 untreated mental disorders. How else could he come up with this nonsense?



> Elijah Muhammad also asserted that some of the new white race "tried to graft themselves back into the black nation, but they had nothing to go by." As a result, they became gorillas. "A few were lucky enough to make a start, and got as far as what you call the gorilla. In fact, all of the monkey family are from this 2,000 year history of the white race in Europe."


Gorillas and monkeys are all former white people who tried to become black 



> However, they had learned to use "tricknology" to usurp power and enslave the black population, bringing the first slaves to America.


I love how black supremacists engage in some serious mental gymnastics to try to justify why blacks, the supposed perfect, superior race, underwent centuries of slavery and oppression at the hands of inferior whites. Also, I have no idea what the fuck "tricknology" is supposed to be (Google wasn't much help, either).



> According to the Nation of Islam, the Tribe of Shabazz was the only survivor of thirteen tribes that lived on earth 66 trillion years ago. After a rogue scientist blew up the planet, splitting off the moon, the other tribes perished.


It's really interesting to me that the Nation of Islam is basically the opposite of Young Earth Creationists when it comes to the age of our planet. Young Earthers say 6,000 years, Nation of Islam says 66 *trillion*. Which is quite a feat, considering that the _entire universe _is only 13.82 billion years old.

Oh, and the Nation of Islam as a whole is extremely antisemitic. What a shocker.


----------



## Strelok (Jul 18, 2016)

Cosmos said:


> I love how black supremacists engage in some serious mental gymnastics to try to justify why blacks, the supposed perfect, superior race, underwent centuries of slavery and oppression at the hands of inferior whites.



I mean to be honest, that one at least is a common bugbear with every "X Supremacist" ideology. The Jews are the untermensch, but control everything to keep down glorious (insert race here) is of course the classic example.


----------



## Sheikh_Speare (Jul 18, 2016)

Cosmos said:


> From Wikipedia:
> 
> 
> Holy shit. Do we have a Nation of Islam thread yet? Elijah Muhammad, the most prominent Nation of Islam leader, legit seems like he had about 12 untreated mental disorders. How else could he come up with this nonsense?



We most likely don't have one because they have largely become irrelevant. If it were the 90s we would definitely have a thread about them.

As for Elijah Muhammad, most of what he taught actually came from a really mysterious man named WD Fard. WD Fard was a peddler who lived in Detroit and began preaching what would become NOI doctrine. He wrote a set of lessons called "The Supreme Wisdom", which is where most of this stuff comes from. 

In NOI mythology, Fard was the current head of the 24 Scientists (ie. God), who came to teach the black man his forgotten heritage and prepare them for the coming UFO apocalypse.

Fard looked like this:







The reason he looks white, according to NOI teaching, is because the 24 Scientists knew that the black people of America were so brainwashed by the white man that they'd never listen to a pure black man. So they had one of the Scientists (named Alfonso, for some reason), breed with a white woman from the Caucasus Mountains named "Baby G." 

Outside of the Nation, there are many theories about his identity. The most prominent is that he was a con man from New Zealand whose real name was Wallace Dodd Ford.



> I love how black supremacists engage in some serious mental gymnastics to try to justify why blacks, the supposed perfect, superior race, underwent centuries of slavery and oppression at the hands of inferior whites. Also, I have no idea what the fuck "tricknology" is supposed to be (Google wasn't much help, either).



"Tricknology" is supposed to be the science of tricking people. Some examples that NOI gives of Tricknology are Christianity, the idea of the afterlife, drugs, alcohol, and paintings of "white Jesus."


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Jul 18, 2016)

Sheikh_Speare said:


> When I was in high school I read an NOI book given to me by a black friend who had relatives in the Nation. Everything they believe is hilarious:
> 
> 
> Black people have been around for 66 trillion years, beginning when the first black man, called "the Originator", created himself and the universe.
> ...


If white people are able to overthrow their advanced alien overlords that says more for them than blacks


----------



## Splendid (Jul 18, 2016)

autisticdragonkin said:


> If white people are able to overthrow their advanced alien overlords that says more for them than blacks


Good point.
If whites could fuck up advanced aliens with spears and shit, then aren't whites superior?


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Jul 18, 2016)

LordKaT said:


> So what you're saying is that Scientology is the white washed version of Nation of Islam


The Nation of Islam actually acknowledges Scientology as working and has a combined cosmology now


----------



## Male Idiot (Jul 18, 2016)

autisticdragonkin said:


> The Nation of Islam actually acknowledges Scientology as working and has a combined cosmology now



Its an autism convergence!


----------



## Android raptor (Jul 18, 2016)

And if you all think NOI is crazy, check out the Nuwaubians. Founded by an even more batshit NOI reject (and pedofork), they believe everything from Dr. Suess being satanic to WE WUZ KANGS to them being the real TRUE and HONEST native Americans and even built a psuedo-Egyptian compound at one point. They're one of my favorite wacky cults


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Jul 18, 2016)

Android raptor said:


> And if you all think NOI is crazy, check out the Nuwaubians. Founded by an even more batshit NOI reject (and pedofork), they believe everything from Dr. Suess being satanic to WE WUZ KANGS to them being the real TRUE and HONEST native Americans and even built a psuedo-Egyptian compound at one point. They're one of my favorite wacky cults


They  also believe that aborted fetuses live in the sewers plotting revenge


----------



## Strelok (Jul 18, 2016)

autisticdragonkin said:


> They  also believe that aborted fetuses live in the sewers plotting revenge



That would make a great horror movie tbh.


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 18, 2016)

autisticdragonkin said:


> They  also believe that aborted fetuses live in the sewers plotting revenge



They ripped that idea off a Harlan Ellison short story.


----------



## Long Sun (Jul 18, 2016)

It seem the Nation of  Islam would be considered blasphemy in most of the Muslim world


----------



## Sheikh_Speare (Jul 18, 2016)

Long Sun said:


> It seem the Nation of  Islam would be considered blasphemy in most of the Muslim world



It is considered blasphemy. The NOI denies all of the most basic tenants of Islam (the existence of a transcendent, supernatural God, Muhammad being the last Messenger of God, the existence of the soul and the afterlife, etc.). It's just Ancient Aliens In Da Hood.


----------



## GabeRegan (Jul 18, 2016)

It is. I had researched Nation of Islam a few years ago and it seems that most Muslims in the Middle East think they're uniformed at best, blasphemers at worst. The main reason Malcolm X left the group was due to meeting actual Muslims when he visited Mecca and realizing how batshit the NOI actually are.


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Jul 18, 2016)

Sheikh_Speare said:


> It is considered blasphemy. The NOI denies all of the most basic tenants of Islam (the existence of a transcendent, supernatural God, Muhammad being the last Messenger of God, the existence of the soul and the afterlife, etc.). It's just Ancient Aliens In Da Hood.


They only call themselves Muslims because in parts of Africa Islam is practiced over Christianity


----------



## Sheikh_Speare (Jul 18, 2016)

autisticdragonkin said:


> They only call themselves Muslims because in parts of Africa Islam is practiced over Christianity



Not really.

I forgot to mention that one of their teachings is that black people aren't from Africa. They believe that black people originally lived in the Middle East (after creating the universe), but that, under the white devil's influence, they "strayed away from civilization" and went to Africa to "live a jungle life."

For this reason, Elijah Muhammad opposed the Black Power movement's appropriation of Sub-Saharan African clothing styles (kente cloth, dashikis, etc.) and told his followers not to dress like "jungle people."

He also taught that black people's hair was originally straight and that nappy hair was a result of being "fried by jungle heat."

They believe that the Middle East was originally the black man's home land, and that the present day Middle Eastern people are Caucasian imposters (sort of like how the Black Hebrew Israelites believe that they're the real Jews and present-day Jews are a Khazar fraud).

The real reason that they call themselves Muslims and use Islamic terms is because, in the Chicago and Detroit area where the NOI began, there were already certain Islamic or quasi-Islamic groups that had gained popularity among blacks there.

The NOI took a lot from a group called the Moorish Science Temple of America, which was founded in New Jersey in 1914 but gained prominence in Chicago in the 1920's. The Supreme Wisdom Lessons are inspired by the MST's Questionnaire for Moorish Children, and the Fruit of Islam is inspired by the MST's Mufti Corps. The MST is fairly interesting in its own right. The MST is still around, and most of its current members are the black version of Sovereign Citizens and Patriot Movement tax protesters. The NOI denies this, but Moors claim that Elijah Muhammad was a member of the MST before joining WD Fard, and some even say that WD Fard had been in the MST under the name Davis Ford-El. The MST was essentially a New Age/New Thought-type esoteric group with Islamic window-dressing and and added black pride message. They were racial separatists, but they were not as anti-white as the NOI, and they even accepted a handful of white people into their ranks.

Another group that the NOI took from is the Ahmadiyya Movement, a heretical sect of Islam that began in India in the 19th century and did missionary work among urban blacks, starting sometime in the 1910's. The Ahmadi influence on the NOI can be seen in the fact that the NOI's preferred translation of the Qur'an is Maulana Muhammad Ali's Ahmadi translation, and the fact that Elijah Muhammad plagiarized large portions of Maulana Muhammad Ali's work when attempting to explain things like the Muslim prayer.

The NOI's notion of "Islam" is idiosyncratic, as their idea of Islam is primarily based on a mythical idea of the adventures of the tribe of Shabazz trillions of years ago. They have very little concern for historical Islam, Muhammad, or even African Islam. In fact, if you ask an NOI member, they'll say "The Muhammad mentioned in the Qur'an is Elijah Muhammad, not the Arabian Prophet."


----------



## YI 457 (Jul 19, 2016)

Sheikh_Speare said:


> The NOI's notion of "Islam" is _idiotic_



fixed

lol terrorism


----------



## Strelok (Jul 19, 2016)

Well, I'm glad I can finally out crazy the Fundamentalist Mormons who come to my door telling me that the Jews actually traveled to America after they were exiled and the shithole that is Rochester is actually holy land. At least they sorta stick to the Christianity they claim to be?


----------



## Caesare (Jul 24, 2016)

The mob used to use Nation of Islam bouncers in mafia owned night clubs in the 80s and very early 90s in New Orleans for some reason. They didn't treat whites, or any other tourists to the night clubs badly or showed any of their kooky beliefs, the mafia kept them on a very short chain, pun definitely intended.

You could identify them easily because they would all be gigantic black men with armbands that read NOI on them. For some reason, you stopped seeing them completely by like 1993. This is just a guess, but by that time the mafia and the NOPD solidified their alliance and the NOPD probably didn't want people as kooky as the Nation of Islam anywhere near the nightclubs they owned together with the mob. I'm not making this up either, there was a huge FBI investigation into the NOPD because they owned and operated most of the nightclubs, strip joints, gay bars/clubs, tranny joints, etc. in the French Quarters, along with the mob. The N.O. mob was still going strong but by the 90s it had largely went more underground after Carlos Marcelo and all of his nephews got deported and left the scene. They're still out there, they bring in the drugs, and use the blacks to sell them. Just no kooky NOI guys this time. Just your typical young dope pushers.


----------



## breadandcircuses (Aug 3, 2016)

Without the Nation of Islam, we'd never have the Nation of Domination stable during the Attitude Era, so at least we got that.


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Aug 3, 2016)

Huh, there are people who _don't_ know about these guys? They're a huge laughing stock where I am come from.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 3, 2016)

Gym Leader Elesa said:


> Huh, there are people who _don't_ know about these guys? They're a huge laughing stock where I am come from.



You have to really suck to be accurately described as a second-rate knockoff of Islam, the world's shittiest major religion.


----------



## Deadwaste (Aug 3, 2016)

Coleman Francis said:


> The mob used to use Nation of Islam bouncers in mafia owned night clubs in the 80s and very early 90s in New Orleans for some reason. They didn't treat whites, or any other tourists to the night clubs badly or showed any of their kooky beliefs, the mafia kept them on a very short chain, pun definitely intended.
> 
> You could identify them easily because they would all be gigantic black men with armbands that read NOI on them. For some reason, you stopped seeing them completely by like 1993. This is just a guess, but by that time the mafia and the NOPD solidified their alliance and the NOPD probably didn't want people as kooky as the Nation of Islam anywhere near the nightclubs they owned together with the mob. I'm not making this up either, there was a huge FBI investigation into the NOPD because they owned and operated most of the nightclubs, strip joints, gay bars/clubs, tranny joints, etc. in the French Quarters, along with the mob. The N.O. mob was still going strong but by the 90s it had largely went more underground after Carlos Marcelo and all of his nephews got deported and left the scene. They're still out there, they bring in the drugs, and use the blacks to sell them. Just no kooky NOI guys this time. Just your typical young dope pushers.


I'm from new Orleans and even I didn't know about that. Of course, they don't tend to teach that type of stuff in schools for a multitude of reasons.


----------



## Caesare (Aug 5, 2016)

Deadwaste said:


> I'm from new Orleans and even I didn't know about that. Of course, they don't tend to teach that type of stuff in schools for a multitude of reasons.




Yeah, its not quite school material lol. I learned of it from experience going to those places back in the day, the rest I found out from my uncle who used to run with Marcello's crew (not Marcello himself of course, the low tier guys) back in the 70s-90s. He spent a lot of his life in Angola prison with many of the people he grew up with including some NOI guys.

Angola State Penitentiary was segregated when my uncle was there, it probably still is I'm not sure. Anyway, funny story, my Uncle got into some shit with the guards and as a punishment they made him move to the black dorm for a few weeks. They kept saying stuff to him like, "Yeah, Slim, you fucking asshole. You don't wanna act right?  Thats fine, let's see how you like staying in the nigger dorm." (Uncle's nickname was always "Slim" for some reason.) Anyway, they bring him in there, and all the blacks started hollering to the guards, "Bring Slim in here, that's my boy!" and "Hey! Short pants people! My boy from back in the game!" Angola's in the middle of nowhere and all the guards are hillbilly's, half of them could hardly read back when he was in there, and they despised people from New Orleans, white or black. They got so pissed because all the blacks liked my uncle because half of them knew him since they were kids, they all grew up in the city and went to reform school together as kids lol. 

That documentary that explained the connection between the police, the mafia, and all the nightclubs and bars in the city came out I wanna say around 94-95, it played on the A&E channel I believe. That documentary got into the nitty gritty of it all but it didn't mention the Nation of Islam connection. That part I figured out from seeing the giant black bouncers watching the doors and my Uncle filled in the rest.




Gym Leader Elesa said:


> Huh, there are people who _don't_ know about these guys? They're a huge laughing stock where I am come from.




Really? Where is that, without getting too specific of course. I'm guessing NYC because I've seen videos on youtube of them harassing tourists on street corners. They piss and moan about women, particularly black women, black people who actually go to church and try to live decent lives but they consider them "traitors" for not being part of the NOI, white people, Latinos, Asians, Catholics, Baptists, basically everyone who isn't a Nation of Islam member/sympathizer. The worst part is when people try and engage them on an intellectual level, because these guys are professional assholes and spend all day every day spouting their hateful, bullshit "theories" to anyone foolish enough not to ignore them and walk past without even acknowledging their existence.

I've seen people get in their face and argue with them, and for all their hard talk and aggressive language, they are the biggest cowards you can imagine. As soon as it looks like someone is pissed and they won't back down, the Nation of Islam street corner mob will run and cry "POLICE" as fast as they can. This is especially humorous because they are typically berating the police force every chance they get, but without the police protecting them, they would get their asses beat on a daily basis until they stopped appearing in public. It's funny how that works out. The police "suck" until we need them to protect us from an ass whooping lol.


----------



## LulzKiller (Aug 6, 2016)

Coleman Francis said:


> Really? Where is that, without getting too specific of course. I'm guessing NYC because I've seen videos on youtube of them harassing tourists on street corners. They piss and moan about women, particularly black women, black people who actually go to church and try to live decent lives but they consider them "traitors" for not being part of the NOI, white people, Latinos, Asians, Catholics, Baptists, basically everyone who isn't a Nation of Islam member/sympathizer. The worst part is when people try and engage them on an intellectual level, because these guys are professional assholes and spend all day every day spouting their hateful, bullshit "theories" to anyone foolish enough not to ignore them and walk past without even acknowledging their existence.
> 
> I've seen people get in their face and argue with them, and for all their hard talk and aggressive language, they are the biggest cowards you can imagine. As soon as it looks like someone is pissed and they won't back down, the Nation of Islam street corner mob will run and cry "POLICE" as fast as they can. This is especially humorous because they are typically berating the police force every chance they get, but without the police protecting them, they would get their asses beat on a daily basis until they stopped appearing in public. It's funny how that works out. The police "suck" until we need them to protect us from an ass whooping lol.



Not exactly NOI (Black Hebrew Israelites) but something similar led to this piece of gold:


----------



## Caesare (Aug 6, 2016)

LulzKiller said:


> Not exactly NOI (Black Hebrew Israelites) but something similar led to this piece of gold:




Yes, that's them. That is who I was thinking of on youtube. They will run to the police in a heartbeat if anyone challenges them. That video was great though, as much as I despise the black Hebrews, that woman was obnoxious. They had a sense of humor, more than they usually have, and why would a well adjusted, intelligent person argue with these retards? Trying to talk sense to a black Hebrew is like trying to teach the alphabet to a cockroach, its just not going to happen.

I did like when she made the claim that "all men sexually abuse women" and the guy said "I have sex with my woman and she likes it, she says to go harder". Then the other guy joins in and says, "Yeah, and sometimes I sneak through the window when I do it." lol that was great. The modern day, hardcore feminist is almost as wacky as the black Israelites. No normal person could be that negative and still live a normal life. These people's closet's are overflowing with skeletons.


----------



## LulzKiller (Aug 6, 2016)

Coleman Francis said:


> Yes, that's them. That is who I was thinking of on youtube. They will run to the police in a heartbeat if anyone challenges them. That video was great though, as much as I despise the black Hebrews, that woman was obnoxious. They had a sense of humor, more than they usually have, and why would a well adjusted, intelligent person argue with these exceptional individuals? Trying to talk sense to a black Hebrew is like trying to teach the alphabet to a cockroach, its just not going to happen.
> 
> I did like when she made the claim that "all men sexually abuse women" and the guy said "I have sex with my woman and she likes it, she says to go harder". Then the other guy joins in and says, "Yeah, and sometimes I sneak through the window when I do it." lol that was great. The modern day, hardcore feminist is almost as wacky as the black Israelites. No normal person could be that negative and still live a normal life. These people's closet's are overflowing with skeletons.


you might like this video:


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 6, 2016)

Coleman Francis said:


> Yes, that's them. That is who I was thinking of on youtube. They will run to the police in a heartbeat if anyone challenges them. That video was great though, as much as I despise the black Hebrews, that woman was obnoxious. They had a sense of humor, more than they usually have, and why would a well adjusted, intelligent person argue with these exceptional individuals? Trying to talk sense to a black Hebrew is like trying to teach the alphabet to a cockroach, its just not going to happen.



I get the impression at least some of them just like acting like total assholes in public.  I've known people who fuck with them for shits and giggles and pretty often they can give as good as they take.  They're utterly batshit and their ideology is reprehensible but sometimes they're okay.


----------



## Marvin (Aug 7, 2016)

Black Hebrew Israelites are hilarious.

If you have the opportunity to talk to some and you're white, tell them you're Jewish. They get super triggered by that.


----------



## LulzKiller (Aug 7, 2016)

I'm now imagining how a debate between an alt-righter and a BHI would go if both just went full throttle.


----------



## Caesare (Aug 8, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> They're utterly batshit and their ideology is reprehensible but sometimes they're okay.




That video posted, for instance, I love the line about sneaking in the window. As gross as the ideology is, who doesn't enjoy annoying a fat broad who takes herself way too seriously? I


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 8, 2016)

Coleman Francis said:


> That video posted, for instance, I love the line about sneaking in the window. As gross as the ideology is, who doesn't enjoy annoying a fat broad who takes herself way too seriously? I



Pretty sure it was also an ironic reference to the "gonna rape me a white woman" stereotype that would both trigger the bitch and she wouldn't even be able to respond without her brain melting from being a racist.


----------



## MrCKMongler had cybersex with ADF lol (Aug 9, 2016)

As a practicing Muslim, I can tell you right now NOI is about as islamic as Scientology. It has nothing to do with any sect, sunni, shia, or even sufi. It has fuck all to do with reality as well. I honestly have a hard time believing any of them actually believe what NOI preaches, but instead just use it as a religious cover for their typical "kill YT" rhetoric.


----------



## You's On Dat Ole Bullshit (Jul 20, 2019)

These wackos have always fascinated me. Someone mentioned earlier that while the NOI has become largely irrelevant in more recent years, that had Kiwi Farms (and any type of social media) existed in the 90s, these fuckers would almost certainly have had a lengthy thread. And one particular NOI member of would have been lolcow material.

Meet Shahrazad Ali. A woman with a penchant for Afrocentric clothing including matching "crowns" which look mysteriously like KFC buckets covered in fabric (despite Elijah Muhammad's direct instructions not to wear Afrocentric styles), she published a controversial book in 1989 called "The Blackman's Guide to Understanding the Black woman". In this book that contains no bibliography or research (when called on it, she would claim that the act of citing sources was a tool of the white devil and that she was not obligated to follow his rules), Sister Ali characterizes the American Black female as a promiscuous, foul-mouthed, drug-addicted, money-hungry bitch who emasculates the Blackman on the daily. She urges the Blackman to take back control of his woman; one method she suggests (among several) is to give her "an open-handed slap in the mouth". Needless to say, the media jumped on this quote and soon Ali was a household name. Many Black-owned book outlets across the country refused to carry the book and some even burned it. Such controversy led to several talk show appearances, particularly Phil Donahue and Sally Jessy Raphael (isn't it funny how these people hate whitey but won't  think twice about using white people's programs to spread their bullshit?). She was also parodied on In Living Color.

Donahue (September 20, 1990) Notice what happens towards the end when an audience member mentions something about Islam. You’ll have to put it back to the beginning to see the whole thing.








						Shahrazad Ali on the Phil Donahue Show (1990) (Full)
					

Shahrazad Ali on the Phil Donahue Show in 1990 INVEST in the Channel: https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_s-xclick&hosted_button_id=SXQW8T4MWYP5J&sour...




					www.youtube.com
				




Sally Jessy Raphael (summer 1990) This one is broken up into four parts. Sadly, they cut out a segment in the middle where a crazy Afrocentric named Mildred Penn Lee (the fat woman in the blue dress) confronted Ali and told her she didn’t think Ali had even written the book herself.








						The Great Shahrazad Ali on Sally Jessy Raphael - Pt1.
					






					www.youtube.com
				




Geraldo Rivera (1990) Another four-parter.








						Shahrazad Ali on Geraldo (1990) PART 1 of 4
					

...




					www.youtube.com
				




To be fair, Sister Ali did publish a companion guide for Blackwomen about the Blackman in 1992, but it didn’t create nearly the same level of backlash as the first one. Then in 1994, she published “Are You Still a Slave?”, a bizarre book containing a fifty-question true or false test to let the readers see just how many behaviors allegedly passed down from slavery they subconsciously practice today. The gist of it is basically that any positive interaction a black person has with a white person is because they subconsciously are kissing whitey’s ass to curry favor.









						Sharazad Ali: The General SLAVE Profile
					

Is this still you?? *TURN UP THE VOLUME*




					www.youtube.com
				




In Living Color parody (starts at 8:14)








						In Living Color S02E06 - The Black Man's Guide To
					

In Living Color




					www.youtube.com
				




She pretty much fell off the radar after that. She reappeared briefly on Dr. Drew On-Call on HLN in 2013 where she espoused similar bullshit before again fading back into obscurity.


----------

